# Introducing Nelson



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, since I've become a member here and have been getting to know you all. I wanted to introduce the Love Of My Life *dont tell my Husband I said that* NELSON aka QUANTUM LEAP

I love this guy! I met him 2 years ago, at a large Fox Hunting/Eventing fascillity where I was priveledged enough to be a working student....the only working student. 

He belonged to an Eventer who was looking to get a younger mount, and approached me one day to see if I would ride him for her, to keep him in shape for sale. She was busy with her new younger horse, and didn't have time for 2 - so I took the reins.

He was fun, an experience, a learning lesson and a blessing. Boy, was he powerful, and a fabulous ride!

During the months of me riding him, and entering shows and comps - at his owners cost, we got to bond. We became a pretty close knit team. People would watch us ride and compete together, and would be so thrilled to see the team we were - even his owner at the time.

So, one day - after many looked at him and after many made offers on him - she offered him to me. She said, we belong together and that we make an exceptional team. She had lots of high priced offers on him, but none were good enough homes in her opinion - and that she didn't want to seperate us.

So, she gave him to me. 

This is Nelson - aka Quantum Leap. 16 year old Thoroughbred Gelding, stands 16.3hh and went Preliminary Level Eventing. A Circuit Hunter/Jumpers and 3rd Level Dressage. He's a Fox Hunter and an amazing all round, trustworthy horse with allot of heart, extremely competative and my partner in crime.

Right now we are competing Novice/Training with hopes to get to Preliminary. I have goals to compete at Richland Park (3 star rated course) and enjoy just being with him. 

He is my Super Hero. My best friend. My Boo.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!! That is the problem about selling a horse, the people will take whatever price you offer, but the owner might not be the right one. I felt better when i gave my horse to a free home that actually bonded and was right for him.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Morgan. I was blessed the day he was brought into my life. He's my Boo 

Good for you for blessing another with the same gift, that was very big of you to do.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

What a great story and an adorable horse! I love the markings on his face.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he is beautiful. His facial markings are just gorgeous and I absolutely love how big his bones and feet are. They should have left him a stud to improve the TB breed.  That is so cool that she gave him to you. You just can't beat a deal like that.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I love his facial markings too  Very distinktive! Did I spell that right?

People think he is draft cross because he is so thick boned, you should see him over the winter and in the spring when he gets these huge feathers on his front feet - really add's to the idea that he's draft cross.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I love him! I knew I had seen him around, I just couldnt think of his name. Very cool to see some more pictures  

Just a random question: What type of bit are you using? I don't think I've seen one of those before.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

How did I miss this? What a gorgeous boy! I love his face, what a strange stripe he has with the big circle in the middle hehe. Adorable!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

He is precious.

I love happy stories of partnerships too great to break. :]

He's beautiful.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I absolutely love this horse with all my heart! He's my best friend and my partner in crime!

The bits I use - well, I have 3 bridles.

1 is his dressage bridle with his KK Ultra Loose Ring French Link.
1 is his CC Bridle, which is a Full Cheek French Link 
1 is his Hacking/Schooling/Jumping bridle with his Myler Level 1 Comfort Snaffle

I love his facial markings - very unique eh!! Very distinctive.

He is a love bug! Even though he is 16 - he acts 5. You should see him on Fox Hunts! I have a Prix Saint George Dressage Horse! ROFL! We do Piaffe's perfectly, tempi changes, we do airs above the ground - ROFL.

I love this horse! He teaches me something new everytime I am in the saddle!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I wish I had someone who could take pictures of Boo and I, like Pinto Pony has - lucky girl!

Here he is showing off a browband that he got as a gift from a friend back in Canada. I had to take pictures of him in it, to show it off to my friend - he's very thankful


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

What an awesome story. A million kudos to his previous owner! Not all sellers will go out of their way to make sure their horse gets the perfect home. He's gorgeous, too. Love his stripe.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Very cute!! Love the markings


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

He is beautiful!
What a great owner, trying to find the perfect home for a pricey horse, and giving it away for free.
These days, not many would do that...
I love his face. white the blaze and the kinda star thing in the middle...it's so cute!!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I love those pictures with the little dog racing along side the horse! What is that, a jack russell?


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Yes, Kudos to the previous owner. Shows me she is a TRUE horse lover! _

_And he is really a handsome boy. His face markings kinda look like someone dripped white paint on him - very distintive. And I especially like the pictures of you jumping with the dog running along side, too cute!_

_Congrats to you, you guys do look like a pair._


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I was very blessed the day his previous owner gave him to me. 

He has taught me so much since we've been together, and I am thankful for everyday I have with him!

I love the pictures with my little dog running beside us - she wil actually do some jumps as well. She LOVES to go on long trail rides and hacks - whenever she see's the barn, she gets all hyper.

She is a Rat Terrier - she was a rescue. Her name is Dixie and she is about 2 years old now.


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

What a great horse!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you HorseArtist


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am just wanting to bump my Boo back up for the new comers


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

*WOW!
She is absolutely GORGEOUS! 
Ur very lucky! 

*


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

ha ha, I offered you my horse and you already were given a gorgeous one, lucky you!! he is beautiful, any videos??? that would be great


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! I absolutely love my Boo! I get the biggest smile on my face when I see him!

Vids, yeah I have some. Nothing to sing home about because most of them were video taped onto a Tape Casset Recorder - so what I have for comps are on VHS tapes. And then when I got a digital camera, it wouldn't zoom in or out - so once recording started, you have to leave it at the zoom it was on.

So most of the vids aren't that great.

But I did make this video for him:

My Videos :: My Nelson remix by Laya01 - Photobucket

And a couple vids

This one was our first Hunter/Jumper schooling show together:

My Videos :: Nelson video by Laya01 - Photobucket


Our first Event together:





 


And the start of our Hunter/Jumper Winter Series:


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

ridingismylife2 said:


> *WOW!
> She is absolutely GORGEOUS!
> Ur very lucky!
> 
> *


*
WOOPS! WTF did i put 'she'!?! xD lol
I meant he! *


great vids!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Dang girl! That horse has some moves!! Look at the air he gets. Very nice looking horse. You guys look like you have a lot of fun together.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, it's ok riding - he wears pink anyways. lol

Solon - Nelson went Preliminary with his previous owner, and I went Prelim eons ago, so I thought we'd make a great team to get back there. One day  Nelson has allot of talent and abillity.

Thanks!


----------

